# Plumbing tools



## tracor (Nov 27, 2008)

Just wanted to know if anyone has tried the dishwasher socket from the guy on e-bay. If so what do you tink of it?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi,

What's the dishwasher socket, and why do I feel like I was supposed to ask that question 

BTW , Make a post in the Introductions so we know who you are


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm freakin clueless...
Enlighten me!:whistling2:

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38.l1313&_nkw=dishwasher+socket&_sacat=See-All-Categories


Your search returned *0 items*.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

tracor said:


> Just wanted to know if anyone has tried the dishwasher socket from the guy on e-bay. If so what do you tink of it?


Your picture in the auction is fuzzy and out of focus. Email me and I will give you some tips on photographing stuff for eBay.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Tracor,

Give us an intro.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i think he's talking about a socket that has a cut out in the side for installing the 3/8 npt x 3/8 comp 90's for a dishwasher supply line. i've seen them and don't think i'd have a need for one. i just use a crecent wrench.





paul


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> i think he's talking about a socket that has a cut out in the side for installing the 3/8 npt x 3/8 comp 90's for a dishwasher supply line. i've seen them and don't think i'd have a need for one. i just use a crecent wrench.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I think this guy is the guy who sells them on eBay.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

thats what i was thinking


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

> And I think this guy is the guy who sells them on eBay.


Me too!
Cresent wrench works fine for me.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone want to buy oxi-clean then,...

How about the Sham wow


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

******* said:


> Anyone want to buy oxi-clean then,...
> 
> How about the Sham wow


 If I call in the next 10 minutes will you DOUBLE my order? :jester:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

******* said:


> Anyone want to buy oxi-clean then,...
> 
> How about the Sham wow


Hey that sham wow guy is pretty good. If I was a sloppy drunk knocking over beers all the time I'd buy some for sure.


----------

